# جميع نسخ الفيديك



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (11 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معكم المهندس اسلام مهندس مكتب فنى وانامشترك منذ فترة طويلة فى هذا المنتدى العريق الذى استفدت منه بطريقة ممتازة 
ولذا اشكر كل الزملاء المهندسين على مشاركتهم فى هذا المنتدى
ولقد نويت باذن الله ان اشارك بموضوع هام وهو العقود الهندسية حيث اننى الأن اقوم بدراسة دبلومة ال clac 
فى الجامعة الامريكية وقد اتميت 3 مواد من 6 وباذن الله اكمل حتى الأنتهاء وحبيت انى انقل من بعض ما درست الى هذا المنتدى العظيم لكى تعم الفائدة للجميع لأننى اثق تماما انه ما استحق ان يولد من عاش لنفسه فقط 
بصفة عامة ومبدئية لابد ان يكون كل مهندس على دراية كاملة بموضوع العقود وخاصة الفيديك والالمام بكل مطبوعاته لأن نسخ عقود الفيديك هى المنتشرة بصفة اكبر حول العالم 
وان كان هناك بعض الدول التى لاتسخدمها وتستخدم نسخ JCT البريطانى 
فاننى بأذن الله سوف اقوم برفع جميع مطبوعات الفيديك وجميع GUIDLINES لأستخداماته المختلفة ونبذه عنه 
وامتى نستخدم النسخة لمشروع معين 
وارجو من له الأضافة على موضوعى فليتقدم ليعم الفائدة ومن لديه الأستفسار اهلا به وان شاء الله نجاوب عليه 
وارجو اخيرا الدعاء لوالدى رحمة الله عليه بظهر الغيب لأننى بما فيه الأن بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى هو بسبب ابى رحمة الله عليه
ووالدتى الله يديها الصحة 
وشكرا


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (11 فبراير 2014)

سوف اقوم بتحميل جميع نسخ الفيديك القديمة و الجديدة كلها بأذن الله تباعا ويوميا واللى عنده اى ملاحظة عليها فليتفضل بالاضافة 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد ناجى نجم (11 فبراير 2014)

متابعيين معاك يا هندسة


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (12 فبراير 2014)

سوف نبدأ بالاحدث ثم الأقدم تباعا
1- الكتاب الاصفر الجديد : plant &design built يتم استخدام هذه الاتفاقية عندما يكون التصميم والتنفيذ عن طريق المقاول والتمويل من قبل المالك فى المشاريع الهندسية سواء ان كانت هذه المشاريع تحتوى على اعمال مدنية فقط او مدنية وكهربية وميكانيكية


----------



## wael ahmed (12 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس وجعل هذا الجهد الرائع فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (12 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لك يا باشمهندس وائل


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (12 فبراير 2014)

الكتاب الثانى 
2- الكتاب الأحمر الجديد : condition of contract for construction
يتم استخدام هذه الاتفاقية عندما يكون التصميم عن طريق المالك او الأستشارى الخاص به والتنفيذ عن طريق المقاول والتمويل من قبل المالك ايضا فى المشاريع الهندسية سواء ان كانت هذه المشاريع تحتوى على اعمال مدنية فقط او مدنية وكهربية وميكانيكية
FIDIC_1999_-_RED_BOOK-new - Download - 4shared - mostafa islam


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (12 فبراير 2014)

وهذه هى النسخة المنقحة من الكتاب الأحمر الجديد والتى اصدرها الفيديك عام 2005


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (12 فبراير 2014)

غدا نستكمل باذن الله


----------



## ممندس 2000 (14 فبراير 2014)

:13:
مشكور جداً على جهودك الرائعة


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (16 فبراير 2014)

3-الكتاب الأخضر الخاص بالاعمال الهندسية الصغيرة والتى لا يتعدى الوقت لها عن 6 اشهر وكذلك قيمة العقد عن 500و000 دولار short form of agreement


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (16 فبراير 2014)

4- الكتاب اللبنى ويسمى فى بعض الأحيان الكتاب (الازرق-الأخضر) وهو خاص باعمال الاستصلاح واعمال تطهير قيعان الترع والأنهار
fidic form form dredging & reclemation


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (16 فبراير 2014)

غدا نستكمل بأذن الله


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (16 فبراير 2014)

5-الكتاب الذهبى وهو يستخدم فى حالة المشاريع التى يقوم المقاول باعمال التصميم والتنفيذ والتشغيل والصيانة 
design - build- operate


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (16 فبراير 2014)

نستكمل فى الغد بأذن الله


----------



## سامح جورجى (17 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (18 فبراير 2014)

6-الكتاب السيلفر هو الخاص بأعمال المشاريع بنظام TURNKEY او LUMPSUM وكذلك مشاريع BOO-BOOT-BOT
Fidic Turnkey Projects SILVER Book1999 - Download - 4shared - mostafa islam


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (18 فبراير 2014)

7- اتفاقية المالك مع الاستشارى : الكتاب الأبيض
FIDIC Model Service Agreement Forth Edition 2006 - Download - 4shared - mostafa islam


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (18 فبراير 2014)

غدا نستكمل ان شاء الله 
وارجو الأستماع الى الأرااء والملاحظات والأضافات ان وجدت
وشكرا


----------



## scorpion_matter (8 أبريل 2015)

موضوع ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا عنه
انا من مدة وانا بابحث عن نسخة لكل كتب الفيديك
بس انا مش عارف ليه ماكملتش
حتى لو مفيش تفاعل صدقني موضوع مفيد جدا ومهم جدا جدا
ارجو ان انت تكمل وفي انتظار المزيد
وارجو من المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع للاهمية


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 أبريل 2015)

An Employer’s and Engineer’s Guide
to the FIDIC Conditions of Contract

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 أبريل 2015)

some FIDIC publications 
http://bookzz.org/s/?q=fidic&t=0​


----------



## safa aldin (18 أغسطس 2015)

Allah bless you


----------



## e.shuurab (18 أغسطس 2015)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## hhmdan (18 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## nofal (24 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البرنس رامى (29 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيكم علي هذا الموضوع الرائع 
اسمحو لي ان اشارك في هذا الموضوع الرائع بمجموعة ملفات معربة كنت قد حصلت عليها من احد الزملاء.


----------



## ahmed hammad (3 نوفمبر 2015)

بصراحة بارك الله فيك على هذه الباقة الممتازة والله يزيدك من العلم النافع


----------



## safa aldin (6 نوفمبر 2015)

Allah bless you my friend


----------



## abu_nazar (16 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## anwerbasha (18 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (19 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مجهود كبير 
ربنا يبارك في صختك وعلمك
ودمتم في طاعه وعطاء


----------



## مصطفى محمدعظم (13 ديسمبر 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً على جهودك وهل يوجد نسخة من كتاب فيدك لعقود البوت


----------



## أبوتقي (20 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك علي مجهودك


----------



## elkholy2012 (29 ديسمبر 2015)

تسلم ايديك باشمهندس بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## eraser_2020 (26 يناير 2016)

مجهود رائع . والله ينور عليك


----------



## طارق77 (2 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع


----------



## SAIFASAD (7 مارس 2016)

حفظك الله ووفقك لكل خير م اسلام ودعواتي لكم بدوام التقدم والنجاح


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (14 مارس 2016)

جميع الملفات في هذا الموضوع في ملف واحد

على ميديا فير 
----------


----------



## SAIFASAD (24 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا أخي م اسلام مصطفي.. وفقك الله دوما لكل خير .. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Hagr_Saad (27 مايو 2016)

جزااكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.رشا111 (17 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## marwanader76 (4 يناير 2017)

شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك مجهود اكثر من رائع ادامكم الله ذخرا.


----------



## BENHADJ66 (21 فبراير 2017)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (13 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير وغفر الله لوالدك اطال الله في عمر والدتك


----------



## Ahmed Sherzad (24 أغسطس 2017)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mezohazoma (28 نوفمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed raafat (21 سبتمبر 2018)

بارك الله فيك كوضوع مهم وبأذن الله نقدم على هذا الكورس


----------



## mmatrafi (24 نوفمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم 

هل يوجد عقد عن إدارة المرافق 

وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 فبراير 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدفتتحى (12 فبراير 2019)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 فبراير 2019)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك في هذا العمل


----------



## kingsize (21 مارس 2019)

الزميل العزيز / مهندس اسلام
أولا جزاك الله خير الجزاء ورحم والديك دنيا وآخره على ما ابديت من معروف على زملاؤك
ولكن يا اخي الكريم تواجهني مشكلة في تحميل الاجزاء : 2 الاحمر و 6 السيلفر و7 الأبيض 
حيث دائما ما تأتيني رسالة بأن ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح
أرجو منك تكرما وليس امرا ان تعيد رفع هذه الملفات بروابط مباشرة مثل سابقتها لنتمكن من الاستفادة الكاملة
وجزاكم الله خيرا مرة أخرى.


----------



## جمعه المهندس (2 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## eng atoof (17 ديسمبر 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## mah_kh65 (10 يونيو 2020)

شكرا جزاك الله حير


----------



## mah_kh65 (10 يونيو 2020)

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## sherifmadkor (11 مارس 2021)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## رقیه محمد (28 يونيو 2021)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> الكتاب الثانى
> 2- الكتاب الأحمر الجديد : condition of contract for construction
> يتم استخدام هذه الاتفاقية عندما يكون التصميم عن طريق المالك او الأستشارى الخاص به والتنفيذ عن طريق المقاول والتمويل من قبل المالك ايضا فى المشاريع الهندسية سواء ان كانت هذه المشاريع تحتوى على اعمال مدنية فقط او مدنية وكهربية وميكانيكية
> FIDIC_1999_-_RED_BOOK-new - Download - 4shared - mostafa islam


 رابط لایعمل


----------



## ف الامين (26 سبتمبر 2021)

بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## youcef.benghebrid (23 نوفمبر 2021)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 أغسطس 2022)

رقیه محمد قال:


> رابط لایعمل








FIDIC Red Book (Conditions of Contract for Construction) 2017 - Download - 4shared - Mohammad Alhanbali


Download FIDIC Red Book (Conditions of Contract for Construction) 2017 at 4shared free online storage service



www.4shared.com


----------

